# Trickle Filter DIY project



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

I watched quite a few DIY trickle filter videos and like to build one myself for my 240g freshwater tank. My tank is not drilled and to prevent a catastrophic flood I case of power outage I need to build an overflow that only skims the surface.
So here is my question:
Will I need an additional filter to suck water and gunk from the bottom of my tank or will a surface skimming filter be enoughas long as it is sized to my tank and bioload?
Anybody on here build something like that?

Thanks.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

By trickle filter do you mean drip system for water changes? If so this is what I do. Drips only solve nitrate removal nothing more. 

My 360 drips 12 gallons per hour 24/7. I drilled a hole 3 inches down on the side and put a bulkhead from JL aquatics. 90 bend out of the bulkhead with a small piece of pipe going up to my desired water level. The outer bulkhead has a 90 as well running to the ground and then over to my drain. 

I'm not sure what you mean when you say for your bioload. You definitely still need a sump or filter for biological filtration. If you have enough flow in your tank debris shouldn't stay on the bottom and some will leave through the surface but not all.


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

Actually meant a diy wet/dry filter like this one:
http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WBo3u9arUo
As stated, my tank is not drilled, nor do I want to attempt to drill it. I would have to either get an overflow box or do another diy project for that. But both options only skim the surface, while my current canister filters suck water from the bottom of the tank.
My question is, will this make a noticeable difference? And should I run an canister next to the wet/dry filter?


----------

